# Step-sons 1st buck with his diamond!



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

Got him wend evening nice deer for Wilson county, seen bigger but I field aged him around 4 1/2 so it was time for him to go.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

That's really cool. Another archery hunter born. Awesome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Great buck, tell him congrats for us..


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

very nice deer for sure, congrats to the hunter.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

great looking boy and buck . . . . bravo pops!


----------

